# White Dove Needs Loving Home



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

I live in the UK, South. Very sweet dove, very bright, post PMV survivor, approx 4-5 months old, recovered well, really needs a home now with companionship.

I think he can fly but because of his colour and his background would really like to see him in a safe environment such as a sheltered but sunny aviary with other birds. He's a homer, a wedding release dove, so whoever takes him would need to keep him shut in for at least 8 weeks IF they wanted to let him out each day. I will check on his flying abilities.

I can't keep him for long, he's in a hutch/run in the shed looking onto the garden for the time being but I'll need the run soon for rescues. Will travel to right home. I don't mind waiting until the spring but really need to get a home lined up for him soon, keeping him in the shed with the door open at night come the summer is NOT an option as we have nosey foxes around, sweet, but potentially too frightening to a caged bird. Also I have a shed full of miner bees just waiting to hatch come the spring!! I cannot keep him much longer, I have tried ALL the local rescues, there must be somewhere, I'm just at my wits end for getting him a home lined up. He never comes out. I feel as frustrated as he does I'm sure at finding him a home.


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish i could take him, but im across the ocean. This breaks my heart. I have white homer rescues. Theyre lovely pets and are forever grateful.


----------



## motherblackbird (Oct 14, 2014)

*Doove needing a home*

Have you found a home for your dove, Im on the Isle of Wight and if all else fails he could come here, I have a secure aviary with a mixed bunch of pigeons. Gill


----------

